# [closed] virt-manager: Netzwerkschnittstellen

## schmidicom

Ich versuche gerade mit Hilfe von "virt-manager" eine Virtualisierungsumgebung auf die Beine zu stellen aber leider klappt das nicht wirklich. Um genau zu sein scheitere ich schon an der Netzwerkeinrichtung wo eine Fehlermeldung kommt für die sich im Internet bis jetzt noch keine brauchbare Lösung findet.

Zu den kleinen aber gemeinen Details:

Der Host hat zwei Netzwerkkarten und der erste Gast soll sich eine davon mit dem Host teilen, unter Virtualbox nannte sich das "bridge". Aber mal davon abgesehen das unter dem Register "Netzwerkschnittstellen" sowieso nur eine (enp2s0) von beiden (oder dreien wenn man die "lo" mitzählt) Schnittstellen angezeigt wird lässt sich keine bridge erstellen. Jeder Versuch endet mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

```
Fehler beim Anlegen der Netzwerkschnittstelle: 'Could not define interface: Diese Funktion wird vom Verbindungstreiber nicht unterstützt: virInterfaceDefineXML'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/asyncjob.py", line 100, in cb_wrapper

    callback(asyncjob, *args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/createinterface.py", line 1134, in do_install

    self.interface.install(meter, create=activate)

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtinst/Interface.py", line 242, in install

    raise RuntimeError(_("Could not define interface: %s" % str(e)))

RuntimeError: Could not define interface: Diese Funktion wird vom Verbindungstreiber nicht unterstützt: virInterfaceDefineXML
```

Für mich sieht das ganze nach einer Python-Fehlermeldung aus (wovon ich zugegeben null Ahnung habe) aber der python-updater findet nichts was nicht in Ordnung wäre.

Ausgabe von "eselect python list":

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.3
```

Aktive Python-Variablen von "emerge --info":

```
PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"
```

Und hier noch die aktuellen Netzwerkschnittstellen:

```
enp1s5: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 2a02:120b:2c46:63e0:210:a7ff:fe1e:b7c7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 2a02:120b:2c46:63e0:48f4:a18e:d1d3:7c3c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::210:a7ff:fe1e:b7c7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:10:a7:1e:b7:c7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 80849  bytes 89107440 (84.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 57911  bytes 5338939 (5.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.76.0.177  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 10.76.255.255

        inet6 fe80::4a5b:39ff:fea4:529d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 48:5b:39:a4:52:9d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 32088  bytes 3057446 (2.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 3401  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 985  bytes 190561 (186.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 6  bytes 300 (300.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6  bytes 300 (300.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Hoffentlich kann mir hier einer dabei weiterhelfen virt-manager zum laufen zu bringen denn für das zusammenstückeln einer libvirt-Umgebung auf der Konsole habe ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Bock.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Mar 10, 2014 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Ich habe hier 'bne bridge so konfiguriert, damit kann ich mit virt-manager-0.10.0 als auch mit user mod elinxu image virtuelle Maschinen starten :

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

#

#       KVM

#

bridge_br0="tap0 tap1 tap2"

config_br0="192.168.1.254/16"

brctl_br0="setfd 0

sethello 10

stp off"

#rc_net_br0_need="net.tap0 net.tap1 net.tap2 net.wlp3s0"

rc_net_br0_need="net.tap0 net.tap1 net.tap2"

config_tap0="null"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

tunctl_tap0="-u tfoerste"

config_tap1="null"

tuntap_tap1="tap"

tunctl_tap1="-u tfoerste"

config_tap2="null"

tuntap_tap2="tap"

tunctl_tap2="-u tfoerste"

#       LAN

#

config_enp0s25="null"

#       the WLAN modem router provides DHCP

#

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

```

, dabei ist "tfoerste" mein user (den habe ich auch zu den Gruppen qemu, kvm etc. getan)

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry das ich erst jetzt reagiere aber ich versuche immer noch herauszufinden was dem virt-manager eigentlich genau fehlt (vermutlich irgendetwas im kernel) um selbst eine Bridge einrichten zu können.

Deine Lösung funktioniert leider nur mit OpenRC und da meine Gentoo-Installationen inzwischen alle mit systemd starten kann ich diese Lösung nicht verwenden. Außerdem würde sie dem Grund widersprechen weswegen ich überhaupt den virt-manager installiert habe. Denn wenn ich letzten Endes doch wieder alles auf der Konsole und/oder in irgendwelchen Konfigdateien von Hand einrichten muss ist der virt-manager eine ziemlich sinnlose Installation.

Trotzdem Danke fürs reagieren ich dachte schon das Thema würde niemanden interessieren.

EDIT:

Sollte ich den virt-manager nicht zum laufen bekommen könnte ja eventuell auch Archipel ein nette Lösung sein falls sich der Agent auf einem Gentoo installieren lässt.

----------

## toralf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Denn wenn ich letzten Endes doch wieder alles auf der Konsole und/oder in irgendwelchen Konfigdateien von Hand einrichten muss ist der virt-manager eine ziemlich sinnlose Installation.

 Nun ja, ein bischen bridge mußt Du schon vorher einrichten, sonst kann auch virt-manager das nicht verwenden. Nur für alle Fälle hier meine aktuelle .config: http://bpaste.net/show/186725/ .

----------

## schmidicom

Also das mit der Bridge habe ich nach langem herumprobieren manuell hinbekommen so das auch die VM richtig verbunden werden konnte, aber dieses Gefrickel im Userspace ist in diesem speziellen Fall nichts für mich. Meiner Meinung nach sollte so etwas vollautomatisch im Hintergrund ablaufen und zwar so das einerseits auf dem Host die Netzwerkkonfiguration nicht unnötig verkompliziert wird und andererseits weiterhin solche Programme wie der NetworkManager verwendet werden können.

Aber was an dem ganzen Experiment eigentlich noch viel schlimmer war ist die Treiberunterstützung für die Betriebssysteme welche in den VM's betrieben werden sollten. Allein der Versuch Windows 8 in einer solchen VM mit zufriedenstellender Performance (vor allem im Bezug auf die Grafik) zum laufen zu bringen war absolut Hoffnungslos.

Fazit: Es bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als bei VirtualBox zu bleiben denn dieses ganze libvirt Zeugs ist unter solchen Bedienungen nicht zu gebrauchen.

EDIT:

Zumindest im Bereich Netzwerkkonfiguration scheint sich nun doch etwas zu bewegen. Der KDE bekommt wohl ein neues Frontend (plasma-nm) für den NetworkManager das sämtliche Fähigkeiten des selbigen einfach und übersichtlich verfügbar machen soll.

Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren und hoffentlich kann es halten was versprochen wird denn das wäre schon einmal ein großer Schritt.

----------

